# hey guys....fairly new and need some help



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Go to the top right corner of the page. Click on UserCP. From there you can add or edit Avatar, Profile Picture etc.
Welcome to AT.


----------



## AttackFan07 (Oct 26, 2010)

thanks man...I appreciate it


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

AttackFan07.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to archery talk. :welcome:


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Plumber55987 (Jul 20, 2003)

I've been on here quite awhile, but do a lot more reading than posting. Finally figuring out how to do a few things. Question - is there any way to preview your profile (pic, avatar, signature) after making changes other than making a post?


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

welcome to AT!


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*






*FREE SHIPPING!!! *from now until Feb. 14, 2011

Visit www.BowArmory.com for more details !!! Some Restrictions do Apply !!!


----------

